# Urdu: Terms and euphemisms for death/dead/to die



## teaboy

I'm trying to come up with a collection of terms and euphemisms for death and related expressions. I've come up with:

*ہلاک
جاں بحق
انتقال
موت
گزرنا
دم توڑنا
مرنا

*What are some others?


----------



## Alfaaz

Here are a few more: خالق حقیقی سے جا ملنا , قضاء , اجل , مرگ , وفات , دم احتضار , نزع , جاں کنی , نزاع , سکرات موت , سپرد خاک ہونا , رحلت , دنیا فانی سے کوچ کرنا , آخری سفر پر روانہ ہو جانا , آخری قیام گاہ کو جانا , اختتام حیات , فناء , دنیا سے رخصت ہونا


----------



## Chhaatr

How about "_faut honaa_"?


----------



## Alfaaz

Chhaatr said:
			
		

> How about "_faut honaa_"?


That is another expression that is often used! 

Here are few more that seem to be possible options: برزخ میں داخل ہونا , بے جان ہونا , خون گرفتہ , ذاف , روح نکلنا , ممات .


----------



## gagun

dam-nikalna/دم نکلنا/दम निकलना=death


----------



## teaboy

Lots of good ones! I'd forgotten f_aut hona_, though that is probably the one I've most heard. Thanks!


----------



## iskander e azam

I am certain that *ختم ہونا* means to die. 

I also strongly believe (and could someone please correct me if I am wrong) that *راہی ملک بقا ہونا* and *راہی ملک عدم ہونا* mean to die as well.


----------



## Faylasoof

Alfaaz said:


> Here are a few more: خالق حقیقی سے جا ملنا , قضاء , اجل , مرگ , وفات , دم احتضار , نزع , جاں کنی , نزاع , سکرات موت , سپرد خاک ہونا , رحلت , *دنیا فانی* سے کوچ کرنا , آخری سفر پر روانہ ہو جانا , آخری قیام گاہ کو جانا , اختتام حیات , فناء , دنیا سے رخصت ہونا


 Alfaaz SaaHib, there is a typo above! As you well know it is *دنیاے فانی* .


----------



## Qureshpor

Are there any equivalents for the likes of "kicking the bucket" etc?


----------



## Faylasoof

Here are some more:

دار فانی سے رخصت / کوچ کرنا _daar-e-faanii se ruxSat_ / _kuuch karnaa_
 رحلت کرنا /وفات پانا _reHlat karnaa_ /_ wafaat paanaa _
سمت ملک ارم جانا _samt-e-mulk-e-iram jaanaa_ / سمت باغ ارم جانا _samt-e-baaGh-e-iram jaanaa_
ملک عدم کا رخ کرنا _mulk-e-3adam kaa rux karnaa_
Etc. 

Plus add any of the following terms to the blank space below:
بہشت _bihisht _
باغ خلد _baaGh-e-xuld_ 
خلد _xuld_
فردوس بریں  _firdaus-e-bariiN_
باغ جناں _baaG-e-jinaaN_
..... _ kii Taraf / samt rawaanah honaa / chale jaanaa_ etc. 
and other ways too.


----------



## iskander e azam

I came across the verb phrase *وصال ہو جانا *yesterday. One of its less common meanings is "to die". One of its major meanings is sensitive so be alert to that if you ever use it.


----------



## Faylasoof

iskander e azam said:


> I came across the verb phrase *وصال ہو جانا *yesterday. One of its less common meanings is "to die". One of its major meanings is sensitive so be alert to that if you ever use it.


 We've discussed وصال before. Literally it means this:

وصال ہونا _wiSaal honaa_ = _3aashiq o ma3shuuq kaa milnaa_ عاشق و معشوق کا ملنا / _mulaaqaat honaa_ ملاقات ہونا / _milaap honaa_ ملاپ ہونا. 

But yes, in the right context it can mean to die / pass away / _meet one's maker_. BTW, in our speech the most common word is intiqaal, used with these verbs: karnaa / kar jaanaa / honaa -- (lit. to be trasnferred - from one place [this world]  to another [the next world], as Platts has it: A انتقال intiqāl [inf. n. viii of نقل 'to transport,' &c.], s.m. Transporting, transmitting, transferring; transposition, transmission, transference; migration; transportation; transit, passage; deportation, extradition; transfer,).

[_intiqaal_ is also used in legal terminology for transfer of documents / details in a document. _But that is a separate topic_].


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> Are there any equivalents for the likes of "kicking the bucket" etc?


Believe me, I have made an association from your 'bucket' -> baalTii -> kalTii ho jaanaa !


----------



## UrduMedium

sadhaarnaa or sadhaar jaanaa


----------



## Faylasoof

UrduMedium said:


> sadhaarnaa or sadhaar jaanaa


We say it as _s*i*dhaarnaa_ etc. = to depart, go away.
H سدهارنا सिधारना _sidhārnā_ [fr. S. सिध्+कार],  v.n. To set out, set off, start; to go, depart; to depart this life, to die ...


----------



## UrduMedium

^ Thanks for the correction. My mistake. I think it should be sidhaar.


----------



## Faylasoof

UrduMedium said:


> ^ Thanks for the correction. My mistake. I think it should be sidhaar.


 Welcome UM SaaHib!


----------



## Faylasoof

Here is another couple more:

طعمہ اجل ہونا _Tu3ma-e-ajal honaa_ /  لُقمہ اجل ہونا _luqma-e-ajal honaa_ lit. to become death's morsel = to pass away / die.


----------



## teaboy

Death's morsel! Very graphic!


----------



## teaboy

Besides marnaa, would any of these terms be used when speaking of the death of an animal?


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> Besides marnaa, would any of these terms be used when speaking of the death of an animal?


I would say "maut aanaa/vaaqi3 honaa", "dam toRnaa", "jaan nikalnaa" and "halaak honaa" could be used for animals.


----------



## marrish

^ I agree. Also_ پاؤں پسارنا_ _paa'oN pasaarnaa_ would work for animals. _din puure honaa_ is also an option, for humans and animals. Besides, I think it hasn't been mentioned yet, _paimaanah-e-3umr bhar jaanaa_ _پیمانہٴ عمر بھر جانا._


----------



## iskander e azam

رفتہ , my dictionary has it as an adjective meaning: deceased, departed, gone.


----------



## fdb

In Persian (classical Persian at least) the common term is na-mānd “he/she did not remain”. I wonder whether you ever say that in Urdu?


----------



## marrish

fdb said:


> In Persian (classical Persian at least) the common term is na-mānd “he/she did not remain”. I wonder whether you ever say that in Urdu?


I have given it a bit of thought as well as skipped through my dictionaries but this term is unknown in Urdu. There is however an equivalent ''_nah rahaa/nah rahii_'', which has not been yet mentioned in this thread! Thanks.


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Here are a few more: خالق حقیقی سے جا ملنا , قضاء , اجل , مرگ , وفات , دم احتضار , نزع , جاں کنی , نزاع , سکرات موت ,* سپرد خاک ہونا* , رحلت , دنیا فانی سے کوچ کرنا , آخری سفر پر روانہ ہو جانا , آخری قیام گاہ کو جانا , اختتام حیات , فناء , دنیا سے رخصت ہونا


It does not mean to die but to be buried.


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> I have given it a bit of thought as well as skipped through my dictionaries but this term is unknown in Urdu. There is however an equivalent ''_nah rahaa/nah rahii_'', which has not been yet mentioned in this thread! Thanks.


 Yes, you're right! We missed this and I'm sure yet other ways to say the same. So let me make up for it by this:

وہ تاق كسرى كا گر گیا  وہ نشاں نہ رہا
یہ پیر جیتا رہا جہاں میں تو جواں نہ رہا
_woh taaq kisraa kaa gir gayaa woh nishaaN  nah rahaa
yeh piir jiitaa rahaa jahaaN meN tuu jawaaN nah rahaa_
(An aged father's lament for a departed youthful son  - unknown lakhnavii poet)


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaaz*
> Here are a few more: خالق حقیقی سے جا ملنا , قضاء , اجل , مرگ , وفات , دم احتضار , نزع , جاں کنی , نزاع , سکرات موت ,* سپرد خاک ہونا* , رحلت , دنیا فانی سے کوچ کرنا , آخری سفر پر روانہ ہو جانا , آخری قیام گاہ کو جانا , اختتام حیات , فناء , دنیا سے رخصت ہونا
> 
> 
> 
> It does not mean to die but to be buried.
Click to expand...

Very true, marrish SaaHib! But the OP is asking for _euphemisms_, so I think *سپرد خاک ہونا*  should qualify.


----------



## teaboy

Faylasoof said:


> Here is another couple more:
> 
> طعمہ اجل ہونا _Tu3ma-e-ajal honaa_ /  لُقمہ اجل ہونا _luqma-e-ajal honaa_ lit. to become death's morsel = to pass away / die.



How would you say this in a sentence? وہ لُقمہ اجل ہوا or اس کو لُقمہ اجل ہوا ?


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> Very true, marrish SaaHib! But the OP is asking for _euphemisms_, so I think *سپرد خاک ہونا*  should qualify.


Yes, I agree, it was inadvertedness on my part.


----------



## Faylasoof

teaboy said:


> Originally Posted by *Faylasoof*                                   Here is another couple more:
> طعمہ اجل ہونا _Tu3ma-e-ajal honaa_ /  لُقمہ اجل ہونا _luqma-e-ajal honaa_ lit. to become death's morsel = to pass away / die.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you say this in a sentence? وہ لُقمہ اجل ہوا or اس کو لُقمہ اجل ہوا ?
Click to expand...

 It is an izaafat construction: قمہ اجل ہونا _luqma-e-ajal honaa, _hence_:_

*وہ لُقمہ اجل ہوا woh luqma-e-ajal huwaa *(or *woh luqma-e-ajal ho gayaa* etc.) = _he became death's morsel!_

The other set expressions  are: *لُقمہ اجل بن جانا / لُقمہ اجل بنا luqma-e-ajal bannaa / ban jaanaa *

These expressions can be and are used on a daily basis. For example, I found this sentence on the net:

 قانون نا فذ کرنے والے اداروں کے اہل کار _لُقمہ اجل_ بن گئے
*qaanuun naafiZ karne waale idaaroN ke ahl-e-kaar luqma-e-ajal ban ga'e*
_Employees of institutions imposing law & order became death's morsel _(i.e. they perished / died / were killed <--- from the context).


----------



## teaboy

Thanks for the explanation. Shakespeare would be very appreciative of this expression!


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Another very literary but beautiful expression:  us ne jaan jaan-aafriin ke supurd kar di.


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Another very literary but beautiful expression:  us ne jaan jaan-aafriin ke supurd kar di.


 Yes, very beautiful indeed! Thanks! 
Just a small point, I think there is a typo here since it is _s*i*purd karnaa _(from the Persian _s*i*purdan_).


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> Are there any equivalents for the likes of "kicking the bucket" etc?


..._kii battii bujh jaanaa_.


----------



## Qureshpor

نومبر 1970 کوبھارت کا یہ عظیم سپوت ہم سے رخصت ہو گیا۔


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Faylasoof said:


> I think there is a typo here since it is _s*i*purd karnaa _(from the Persian _s*i*purdan_).



Sir,

*supurd* is also an accepted pronunciation of the word. In fact I would say that *sipurd*, although labelled as the 'correct' form sounds quite obsolete in PK and I must confess I have very rarely heard it in many years.


----------



## souminwé

*ThanDaa hona* is colloquial, I think, also possibly rude, but I've heard it often enough.


----------



## Faylasoof

souminwé said:


> *ThanDaa hona* is colloquial, I think, also possibly rude, but I've heard it often enough.


 _*laash ThanDii honaa*_ I can understand - a bit graphic but factual about being dead, and something I've heard. 

However, _*ThanDaa honaa*_ generally refers to the living who might at some point be also livid and then cooled off! We also say *ThanDaa paRnaa / paR jaanaa * to mean the same, i.e. cooling-off / calming down.


----------



## souminwé

I've definitely heard *ThanDaa ho gaya/ga'ii *to mean "he/she has died", especially of those who are already ill or infants. 

There's an example in the movie _Mammo_ (which I re-watched not too long ago), in which the title character talks about her partition experience and refers to a co-traveller's child going *ThanDaa* on the way to Pakistan. The story she narrates afterwards clearly shows that by *ThanDaa*, she means "dead". Platts supports this, too:

_H ٿهنڐا ठण़्डा ṭhanḍā [Prk. ठड्ढओ; S. स्तब्ध+कः], adj.  (f. -ī), Cold, cool, chill, bleak; frozen; iced, cooled;  refreshed; cold-hearted, insensible; *dead*; pacified, appeased, soothed,  allayed, extinguished, set at rest; still_

Though, of course, I accept the criticism that Platts is dated.


----------



## iskander e azam

Today, I found خاموش in www.urduencyclopedia.org. The fifth meaning for it was مردہ، مرا ہوا.


----------



## 99sobi

I'm curious to know how جاں بحق ہونا figuratively means to die. Dictionary entries for بحق say "in the matter of, in the case of" so how do the two words جاں and بحق combine to mean death?


----------



## Qureshpor

99sobi said:


> I'm curious to know how جاں بحق ہونا figuratively means to die. Dictionary entries for بحق say "in the matter of, in the case of" so how do the two words جاں and بحق combine to mean death?


"Haq" (truth), is a term used for God. So being in a state where "life/soul (returns) to God".


----------



## aevynn

A phrase that hasn't been mentioned here so far is _kaam aanaa_. From Sahir Ludhianvi's parchaa'iyaaN --

mahaaz-e-jang se harkaarA taar laayaa hai​ki(h) jis_kaa zikr tumheN zindagii se pyaaraa thaa​wo(h) bhaa'ii narGA-e-dushman meN kaam aayaa hai​tasavvuraat kii parchhaa'iyaaN ubhartii haiN​...​us shaam mujhe ma3luum/maaluum huaa jab bhaa'ii jang meN kaam aa'eN​sarmaa'e ke qahbA-xaane meN bahnoN kii javaanii biktii hai​


----------



## Qureshpor

aevynn said:


> A phrase that hasn't been mentioned here so far is _kaam aanaa_. From Sahir Ludhianvi's parchaa'iyaaN --
> 
> mahaaz-e-jang se harkaarA taar laayaa hai​ki(h) jis_kaa zikr tumheN zindagii se pyaaraa thaa​wo(h) bhaa'ii narGA-e-dushman meN kaam aayaa hai​tasavvuraat kii parchhaa'iyaaN ubhartii haiN​...​us shaam mujhe ma3luum/maaluum huaa jab bhaa'ii jang meN kaam aa'eN​sarmaa'e ke qahbA-xaane meN bahnoN kii javaanii biktii hai​


aevynn Jii. "kaam aanaa" means to "serve a purpose" / "to come in use" even though the implication here is death. But I do not believe we can say "kaam aanaa" is a euphamism for death. 

Your harkaarA is probably a typo for harkaarah and obviously in Urdu, the word is ma3luum, with out a long alif after miim.


----------



## aevynn

Qureshpor said:


> aevynn Jii. "kaam aanaa" means to "serve a purpose" / "to come in use" even though the implication here is death. But I do not believe we can say "kaam aanaa" is a euphamism for death.


*shrug* From Platts:

_kām ānā_ or _ā-jānā_, v.n. To come into use; to come of use (to, -_ke_), be of use or service, prove serviceable (to); to be of avail, to avail, to stand in stead; to be wanted; to be used, or consumed, or spent (in, -_meṅ_); *to fall, be killed or slain (in battle, &c.)*​


----------



## Qureshpor

aevynn said:


> *shrug* From Platts:
> 
> _kām ānā_ or _ā-jānā_, v.n. To come into use; to come of use (to, -_ke_), be of use or service, prove serviceable (to); to be of avail, to avail, to stand in stead; to be wanted; to be used, or consumed, or spent (in, -_meṅ_); *to fall, be killed or slain (in battle, &c.)*​


I stand corrected aevynn Jii but I still feel it is not a euphamism as such. At least, that's how I perceive this and I could be wrong.


----------



## amiramir

In Punjabi we say, if someone has died, rab nuN piyaare ho gaye. Not sure if the equivalent exists in Hindi-Urdu.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Wasn't there an expresion akin to the: "last eh" or the "last ah" (sigh)?


----------



## littlepond

amiramir said:


> In Punjabi we say, if someone has died, rab nuN piyaare ho gaye. Not sure if the equivalent exists in Hindi-Urdu.



In Hindi, yes. "bhagvaan ko/ke pyaare ho gaye."



MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Wasn't there an expresion akin to the: "last eh" or the "last ah" (sigh)?



In Hindi, "apnii aakh(i)rii aah bharnaa." But that hardly seems to me a euphemism.


----------



## littlepond

Is there no "uupar jaanaa/chale jaanaa" in Urdu? In Hindi, that has to be one of the most common euphemisms.


----------

